# Does your spouse hate guns?



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

For a number of years I have been nagging the wife to atleast learn to handle a handgun but she refuses. I find this very frustrating as im often away on buisness leaving her alone with our two daughters. Her agrument is that we live in suburbia Sweden so there is no need. We have already hade one burglary when no was at home, what if she is home alone the next time and its a armed assailant, or psyco junky or worse one of thouse sub-human rapists this country insists on importing boatloads of? What do I do, im almost the point of lying my way out of buisness trips as im so uncomfortable leaving them alone?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No, not at all.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

How old are your daughters? 
I would be terrified of leaving also if I were you. Maybe talk about the stories of what the refugees are doing? did she see the stories about the rapes of little girls walking to school? the rape of a little girl in a public park just feet away from her mother? 
If she is non receptive even in order to protect your children, then teach those kids how to defend themselves. Give them some sort of chance to fight them off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife served in the US Marines She likes Guns. You can't make her do anything . Find away to work around it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife has her own and insists that I reload her ammo for her..


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> How old are your daughters?
> I would be terrified of leaving also if I were you. Maybe talk about the stories of what the refugees are doing? did she see the stories about the rapes of little girls walking to school? the rape of a little girl in a public park just feet away from her mother?
> If she is non receptive even in order to protect your children, then teach those kids how to defend themselves. Give them some sort of chance to fight them off.


The girls are just 2 and 5 so its not like could teach them to defend themselfes. There is also very little news regarding refugee crimes here, why you ask? 90% of our media consist of socialist, pacifist nutbags that whant more refugees here and believe that the criminals are the victims and wouldnt dream of even speaking a word like death penalty.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

As we sit here in our living room watching an episode of ST:Voyager, I have a Sig P250-45 at my side and my lovely bride has her Sig P938 in her CanCan holster.
Her rule about buying guns is simple... If I buy one for me, I dam well better buy one for her.

Here she is doing her part to control the tin can population...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> The girls are just 2 and 5 so its not like could teach them to defend themselfes. There is also very little news regarding refugee crimes here, why you ask? 90% of your media consist of socialist, pacifist nutbags that whant more refugees here and believe that the criminals are the victims and wouldnt dream of even speaking a word like death penalty.


At 2 and 5 they can learn self defence. Many children do really well with karate or other self defense type classes.

Why do I ask what? if your wife sees what is going on? if it isn't on your news then find it on the internet and show her. 90% of MY MEDIA? I don't have a media 
Not my fault your country puts up with people who act in that way. Don't act like an ass and try to shift blame to me or my country. I didn't invite them to your country, your government did. Go talk to them about how you can't leave your wife and children alone at home and maybe they can give you a check so you can stay home. 
Nobody I know thinks they should be allowed to leave their country to invade others and cause yet more problems. Everyone I know carries a gun of some type and knows how to protect themselves as well as their children.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Sry about that, it was supose to say "our media" I need a bigger phone or new glasses:77:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hell no she loves my gun


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

She loved mine so much I had to build her one of her own.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I taught my wife to shoot now she loves guns. I taught my daughters to shoot too. The love guns as well. Teach them to respect and use guns. Coach them along the way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would consider starting the oldest daughter with a bb gun under your supervision. Make it fun so the wife and the youngest get interested at some point. In the mean time are there ranges that offer instruction and make it a couples thing with dinner.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got a little cricket .22 for my girls when they were little. They loved shooting ever since. I have pix of my 26 year old grinning ear to ear shooting my .308 FAL!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife and daughter both love to shoot ....especially AR's.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> Sry about that, it was supose to say "our media" I need a bigger phone or new glasses:77:


Accepted. some one on this site has brought out my Bitchy Nurse side tonight.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

It may be cliche but it seems that most are answering that they have spouses who are "gun-totin' Annie Oakleys"
or something along that vein. I'm slightly surprised by that because most of my acquaintances are always offering
complaints about how their wives hate to consider spending another DIME on anything related to firearms!

I have to consider myself to be among the fortunates. My wife enjoys shooting immensely.

And we are BOTH graduates of Gunsite...aka The American Pistol Institute. I am a lucky man! If my wife has my
back...I know that SHE knows how to handle herself. I guess I wonder why some guys decide to EVER marry a
woman who despises one of his most ardent pastimes! Didn't you know her feelings BEFORE marriage? 

Ah well...I think I'll shut up before I make someone REALLY angry at me!

Grim


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Do a net search for forums about women and guns. You Tube has female prepper video's too. Start small and work up from there.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I would consider starting the oldest daughter with a bb gun under your supervision. Make it fun so the wife and the youngest get interested at some point. In the mean time are there ranges that offer instruction and make it a couples thing with dinner.


I have a iMarksman sport system in the basement for IPSC training, but the Glock style sirt training pistol is still a bit to big for her small hands. But perhaps its a way to trick the wife with a challange like "if you beat me ill make dinner and do the dishes"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife is fine with guns, used to hunt and had her own guns when I married her. I just added calibers and platforms to her hunting rifles and a couple of 9mm's she had. She doesn't go to the range as much as I would like and doesn't care to hunt anymore. ( Especially Duck ) I am working on her going to the range more. I am away from home on business a lot and would prefer her to be more capable.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like the wife is more of a liability then a asset. Sit down and have a good talk if you can't pull her head out of her ___. You need to plan accordingly. Just moving along in a state of denial isn't going to help anyone in your family in a SHTF scenario. You need to be on the same page for everyones safety.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My wife has come around to enjoy guns. It took a while because she was always concerned about safety above all else. When she realized that guns could be enjoyed safely, she eased into it. Peer pressure also helped. I invited her sister and brother-in-law to go shooting, and took her along. Once her sister shot a few times, she got the itch to try it too. If you can get a group of 4 to go, including a female she knows well and is open to learning how to shoot, it will go a long way to getting her involved.

If you'd like to appeal to her maternal defensiveness, I suggest this site for some "light" reading: Cornered Cat | If you have to fight, fight like a cornered cat.
It is strictly female oriented, and may connect her with her "protective" roots concerning her children's safety.

Of course you could always default to the line of thinking expressed in Congo:


> Dr. Karen Ross: [Handing Peter a pistol] Here, Peter, take this.
> Dr. Peter Elliot: I don't like guns.
> Dr. Karen Ross: I didn't ask if you like it - take it.


I do not advise the above exchange with one's spouse... but it's an option. :mrgreen:


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> My wife has come around to enjoy guns. It took a while because she was always concerned about safety above all else. When she realized that guns could be enjoyed safely, she eased into it. Peer pressure also helped. I invited her sister and brother-in-law to go shooting, and took her along. Once her sister shot a few times, she got the itch to try it too. If you can get a group of 4 to go, including a female she knows well and is open to learning how to shoot, it will go a long way to getting her involved.
> 
> If you'd like to appeal to her maternal defensiveness, I suggest this site for some "light" reading: Cornered Cat | If you have to fight, fight like a cornered cat.
> It is strictly female oriented, and may connect her with her "protective" roots concerning her children's safety.
> ...


That book realy aint bad, its educational and from a womans perspective. Nagging is obviously not working, so perhaps easing her into it is better. Making here see for her selfe that a it cant hurt to be able to handle one(same principle as a life jacket or a parasuit). I have tired to explain that its the best equalizer known to man, she can be attacked by a 250 pound UFC fighter but that .45 will sure tilt the scales in her favor.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Keep nudging her Plum.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife is noncommital about guns, they are just tools in her eyes. She doesn't practice much since she broke her wrist, but has no compunctions about defending herself (and me) with deadly force. I keep a full sized revolver loaded and ready for her use, may the saints preserve us.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I had the same problem with wife ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what I did was set up a little shooting stand for my BB pistol in the back yard ,,,,,,,,,,, she came out and asked me if wanted something to drink ,,,,, yes ,,,, please ,,,,,, when she came back ,,,,,,, I made a bet with her about shooting ,,,,,,," she wanted a new dinning room table ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I told her if she would hit 5 of the targets " it was a metal BB shooting practice gallery " she said ok the pistol holds 15 BB's out of 15 BB's she hit 9 times ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she said it was fun ,,,,,,,,, yes I got her the dinning room table ,,,,,, I started my grandson shooting BB pistol at the age of 5 " shooting soda cans " he loved it ,,,,,,, you have to start small ,,,,,,,, make a game out of it ,,,,,,,,,, BUT ,,,,,, teach the safety to at the same time ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, best of luck ,,,,,,,,,,, have some fun ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My spouse LOVES guns. She shoots more than I do, and I shoot a lot.

She's a better shot, too...

Several times we've been at a gun shop and I've shown her a gun I am considering buying, she checks it out and says "I like it, I'll take this one... you going to get one, too?"


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

My experience has been that many women tend to run "Hot & Cold" where firearms are concerned.

One thing in particular comes to mind. A few years ago there was a rapist in out Metro who had
assaulted several victims and was yet-to-be caught. There was suddenly a jump in gun sales and
in training classes for CCL's. (concealed carry license). Three or four weeks later the scumbag
was apprehended.

Firearms purchases and CCL class enrollments dropped like a rock! It was all in perfect 
coincidence with the breaking of the story and the later arrest. That tells me something.

Although the initial purchases of handguns was probably spurred by emotional reactions, the
sudden cessation of those purchases was probably also emotional (general relief). 

(sigh)

Grim

I imagine Auntie & Tired Nurse (with whom I identify having been an RN myself) are probably
two whom I would be less than happy to stand downrange from if they are angry!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

My wife knew nothing about guns when we married 4 years ago. Since then she has gotten her carry permit, and we are about to get her a Smith and Wesson 442. I took my time introducing guns to her. She then started showing an interest.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

she did until I explained it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
cause when you need a gun nothing else will do.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My wife did not want guns available in the house a few years ago...then she started realizing that LE would not ever get to our house in time to stop an assault or break in. Her military training kicked in, and she is now a CCW holder, ready and willing to do what's necessary...just as she has in the military. I feel safer now when I'm gone for a month at a time in Nigeria, away from my wife and son.

And for what it's worth, Nurses wearing Guns turns me on! (Especially the one I'm married to!)

Wife deployed in Afghanistan a few years ago. (Commanded the Critical Care Unit at the main Military Hospital in Bagram)








Wifey on the right


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmm so perhaps trading in the wife for a combat trained nurse is the way to go? -Kids, this is your new mom she is deadly with AR and can stop the bleeding from a gunshot in 30s....any questions?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Took awhile, but the wife is on board now. Watch a lot of crime shows and the news...worked for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She told me last night to go shopping today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Every few months this conversation about guns and ammo happens at Slippy Lodge,

Her; Isn't about time you bought some more bulk ammo? You haven't bought some in a while.

Me; I just bought 1000 rounds of (fill in the blank) about 2 or so months ago.

Her; That's what I said, isn't it about time you bought some more ammo?

Or this,

Her; You keep saying you are going to buy another (fill in the blank). Why haven't you yet? Are you still shopping?

Me; Yeah, I WANTED another (fill in the blank) but I NEED (fill in the blank).

Her; You are such a procrastinator.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

My wife is funny about guns. Grew up around them, but since her father was a drunken jackass and would pull his guns out and clean them to intimidate his family, she does not like to see them. So she doesn't mind having them, and recognizes the importance of personal defense, she is not comfortable with them. That is until we started seeing what is happening in Europe with the "refugees". 

It won't be long before she is packing. 

If your home has been broken into and she is still against it, you may not be able to get through to her. Good luck to you.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Carp614 said:


> If your home has been broken into and she is still against it, you may not be able to get through to her. Good luck to you.


The gun issue is ju the top of the iceberg, she want to move from the community we live in, I said -Fine lets buy a property with some land within commuting distance that offers some possibilties for self reliance and is fortifieable. She said - No I want a nice house in a seaside sububurbia community.....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife has no interest but I think she is slowly wising up. She just don't want to hear "I told you so". 

Fact is she feels nobody needs a sharp stick ever. The government will look after you indefinitely. Just look what they do for people who haven't paid a cent of tax in their entire lives!! So glad I bust my ass or them.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Does my wife hate guns? Not at all. The worst mistake I've ever made is taking her to the range. I can never go by myself anymore.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Every few months this conversation about guns and ammo happens at Slippy Lodge,
> 
> Her; Isn't about time you bought some more bulk ammo? You haven't bought some in a while.
> 
> ...


Mine's much the same. Of course, She Who Must Be Obeyed is always right and I've found it's easier to comply with her requests than not.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Is your wife open to any other types of weapons? 
Don;t totally discount the tazer, especially in a house where you have little kids. If someone accidentially shoots themselves with a tazer it's just a hilarious learning experience, but with a gun it's usually a fatality.

Clubs, batons, tazers, cattle prods, celayatons, and even air horns are alternatives to consider.
Yes, guns are better, but if she won;t use them then the point is moot.


----------



## studenygreg (Dec 24, 2015)

I say leave the gun issue alone and adopt some non firearm protection . Along with my firearms I keep a bat,knives,mace, etc pretty handy. My GF isn't against guns but has no interest in taking the time to be proficient with one.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Get her a bat with a nail in it. A rusty nail!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Is your wife open to any other types of weapons?
> Don;t totally discount the tazer, especially in a house where you have little kids. If someone accidentially shoots themselves with a tazer it's just a hilarious learning experience, but with a gun it's usually a fatality.
> 
> Clubs, batons, tazers, cattle prods, celayatons, and even air horns are alternatives to consider.
> Yes, guns are better, but if she won;t use them then the point is moot.


Tazers and maze is illeagal here its classifed as illeagal possession of a firearm(I guess they feel women should be easy rape vitims). But ill try working the angle of non leathal defence, I have some cold steel tomahawks, that non leathal right?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Plumbum said:


> Tazers and maze is illeagal here its classifed as illeagal possession of a firearm(I guess they feel women should be easy rape vitims). But ill try working the angle of non leathal defence, I have some cold steel tomahawks, that non leathal right?


I'm baffled by illogical thinking like that. No guns for self defense, no less than lethal options either. What kind of system is that? Do you get to sue your government when you suffer a crime? Since they don't allow you to protect yourself, and they don't off 24hr protection, you should be able to claim damages from the government when you suffer. But no, they don't want that responsibility. They want to keep you dependent, yet take no real steps to ensure your security. Remarkable.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I'm baffled by illogical thinking like that. No guns for self defense, no less than lethal options either. What kind of system is that? Do you get to sue your government when you suffer a crime? Since they don't allow you to protect yourself, and they don't off 24hr protection, you should be able to claim damages from the government when you suffer. But no, they don't want that responsibility. They want to keep you dependent, yet take no real steps to ensure your security. Remarkable.


Its basicly the same all over Europe, they want nothing but victims. God forbid some should injure or kill a poor criminal....he might have hade a rough childhood and are there fore not responsible for his actions. I rember a story on the news a few year ago where a junky broke into the home of an elderly couple. The man grabbed his shotgun and chased the guy out of the house and orderd him to stop. The junky didnt so the man shot him in the leg with birdshot. It ended with the junky making a full recovery and the old man being indited for assault....hows that for logic?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Plumbum said:


> Its basicly the same all over Europe, they want nothing but victims. God forbid some should injure or kill a poor criminal....he might have hade a rough childhood and are there fore not responsible for his actions. I rember a story on the news a few year ago where a junky broke into the home of an elderly couple. The man grabbed his shotgun and chased the guy out of the house and orderd him to stop. The junky didnt so the man shot him in the leg with birdshot. It ended with the junky making a full recovery and the old man being indited for assault....hows that for logic?


Well, technically the threat was over. Shooting a fleeing criminal is always going to cause more problems than it solves. Unless they pose a clear threat to life when fleeing, such as stealing a loaded gun, you can't really provide sufficient justification for using lethal force on someone who is retreating.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Plumbum said:


> For a number of years I have been nagging the wife to atleast learn to handle a handgun but she refuses. I find this very frustrating as im often away on buisness leaving her alone with our two daughters. Her agrument is that we live in suburbia Sweden so there is no need. We have already hade one burglary when no was at home, what if she is home alone the next time and its a armed assailant, or psyco junky or worse one of thouse sub-human rapists this country insists on importing boatloads of? What do I do, im almost the point of lying my way out of buisness trips as im so uncomfortable leaving them alone?


Seriously?

You live in a socialist country, your best bet is to get a decent baseball bat, easy to use, universal swing, and I would hope your government will not toss you or your honey in the slammer for swinging a great piece of hickory!

Using a gun in a socialist state is like waving a red flag into a charging bull.

Just nut the jihadi bastards and wait for the police, thats all you have at this point.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

It took my wife many years to come around. It was a slow progress but I think we had a breakthrough a few weeks ago. She shot my XD45 for the first time or should I say, her XD45 for the first time and now I think she likes shooting. It is a good thing I had a Kimber waiting to be be picked up at LGS.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Well, technically the threat was over. Shooting a fleeing criminal is always going to cause more problems than it solves. Unless they pose a clear threat to life when fleeing, such as stealing a loaded gun, you can't really provide sufficient justification for using lethal force on someone who is retreating.


You are absolutly right if he hade shot him inside the house it would have been a different story. The law sais "you can not use more force then nessecary" in defence of youself or others so its a judgment call, that said home defence using a gun here is no problem as long as you can justify our actions. So the cops better not find the guy in the hallway with 3 rounds 00 buck in his back, but facing an intruder in a dark house at night you can ofc claim he pulled what looked like a gun or a knife and you aimed for his leg but your where stessed so by accident he took two .45s to the chest and one in the forehead. The big problem is that you are not allowed to carry a gun, tazer, mace, baton, knife or any other weapon in public places as a meens of defence. I know guys that carry conseled handguns and say -So what, if they ask why I happend to have a gun ill say I was on my way to the range or a friends a house and just happend to transport the weapon when I hade to defend myselfe by shooting a mugger". That may or may not stand up in court depending on the situation?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Montana Rancher said:


> Seriously?
> 
> You live in a socialist country, your best bet is to get a decent baseball bat, easy to use, universal swing, and I would hope your government will not toss you or your honey in the slammer for swinging a great piece of hickory!
> 
> ...


Its no problem as long as you are in your home and its not obvious that you just executed the intruder. I was just explaing what I feel is an absurd situtaion, the junky was offerd a chanse to surrender he didnt and was subdued with a non-leathal gunshot. In my view a very good judgement call but a no no in the eyes of the law. As I have problobly ranted on about before what realy pissed me of is that there are no what so ever extenuating circumstances! Im paying huge taxes so that the ppl that cant support them selves can have free medicare, education, wellfare and so on...I have already given them all the basic needs and as a thanks they still commit crimes out of greed and laciness! Sry im ranting agian, perhaps I should just move to Texas to get some peace of mind?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Plumbum said:


> ...perhaps I should just move to Texas to get some peace of mind?


Now we're getting somewhere!
You sound like you'd make a fine addition to our great state.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Now we're getting somewhere!
> You sound like you'd make a fine addition to our great state.


Then you guys better promsie not to vote Hillary into office, im not going to the trouble of moving and then finding out I just ended up in another Europe!


----------

